# nice baby blanket - free pattern K



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

http://peacebutnotquiet.com/2012/10/baby-stuff-day-11-snowflake-blanket-pattern.html


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

this is so cute! Thanks!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you, just in time I have a baby blanket to make along
with an outfit before Christmas, I hope.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is a lovely pattern - all I need now is a great- grandchild!!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks perfect to knit for my friends baby girl due in March.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Different stitch pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you, this looks like a fun blanket to knit'


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that would be lovely in just about any color.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! What yarn is this? Love the color!
Christine



chickkie said:


> http://peacebutnotquiet.com/2012/10/baby-stuff-day-11-snowflake-blanket-pattern.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Smeva (Apr 4, 2014)

I love this pattern. Very pretty! Thanks for the link.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

will put this pattern in my "future ggc" section. thanx.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

This is so pretty. thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Love the color!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Nice pattern, thank you for the link.


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for this link cant wait to try it.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the Snowflake Blanket Pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice blanket and would suit both boy and girl. Thanks.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how big this baby blanket is knitting with 2 strands?

Fisherwoman


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> Does anyone know how big this baby blanket is knitting with 2 strands?
> 
> Fisherwoman


the pattern calls for 2 strands of yarn to be used, but there doesn't seem to be a measurement on the website but it does say to knit to 40", so it is a good size blanket


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

This is really pretty....lots of counting ( at least for me!)
Thanks for posting.


----------

